# New Copper John Product



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Very clever idea! I like it.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Doug,

Very nice. Bring an extra one for me to the ATA show...it will save you postage.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

does it fit current models or is it its own new design?


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

It fits all Dead Nuts sights new or old.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

excellent!

i will have to get one then...


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Now this is one of those deals where we all go "Why didn't I think of that!" Been using deals like that on rifle scopes for years!

Way to go copper john!


----------



## deerkillr25 (Dec 2, 2003)

Good idea yes but how many of us have forgotten to take the lens cap off the camera before we take a picture. A little buck fever and you draw back, oops! Come to think of it I am going to get one. I have been running out of excuses why the big boys are still in the woods and not in my frezzer. 8^)


Jerry


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

i think that $25 is too high for this product....


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

where can I get 1 ?


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

25 bucks? Wow. Too bad the fibers break so easily, then you might not need the thing.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Wonder if you can put that thing on a Spot-Hogg.........


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

Cool. I just have never had a problem breaking pins. It is just one more thing to remember when I wake up!hehe!


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

*4x20*

Did you guys ever get around to making a micro adjust dead nuts?
I was told that it was supposed to be released in August and still have not heard anything yet. Of course, I have not called in awhile either though.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*$25*

I'm with f1b32optic on this one. Thats way to much money for a oversized riflescope cover. 
I just ordered a Dead Nuts Pro but if the fibers are that flimsy I may have to rethink this.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you all should go back to metal pins. Fiber optics can and do break on every sight made...PERIOD. This new product is just going to help reduce the chance of that happening. I would rather put this cover on my sight, then have to replace the pins or fiber strands if they break.


Great looking product Copper John


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

Yea, you can break fibers on any sight made, but I have not broken any on the Extreme Sniper or Archers Choice sights I have had. Any time you take out a pin to move the colors around (I use green for 20 outside but red for 20 inside) you are taking a chance with Copper John.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

$25.00 is a fair price. Anyone that elk hunts in downfalls and "dog hair" knows it doesn't take much to blow a dead limb through your sight and wreck your pins. Not everyone has a cakewalk path to get to the stand.

I wouldn't be so negative if you haven't tried it yet.

Just my opinion.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*dead nuts*

just think with the cover its still 1/2 the price of a spot hogg.any fiber optic can break, copperjohn is just trying to protect the archer.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*OOOOOOOOO kay*

If Copper John is just trying to protect the archer put the damn thing on all the sights they sell for free!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*free*

FOR FREE, your a funny man, the deadnuts is a affordable hunting sight, they are giving them away already, so you think the cover should be free, just spend your money on a 179.00 dollars spot hogg, had see how many more deer you get then i do with cheap deadnuts, you now some people. you give them inch and they take a mile.if you dont like a product DONT USE IT,this is not a bash forum, if we all liked the same things it would be pretty boring, im sure i can put down alot of your archery items.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: free*



steve hilliard said:


> *FOR FREE, your a funny man, the deadnuts is a affordable hunting sight, they are giving them away already, so you think the cover should be free, just spend your money on a 179.00 dollars spot hogg, had see how many more deer you get then i do with cheap deadnuts, you now some people. you give them inch and they take a mile.if you dont like a product DONT USE IT,this is not a bash forum, if we all liked the same things it would be pretty boring, im sure i can put down alot of your archery items. *


 Roger that.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

This product could be made better by making it clear so that when suprised hunting a shot could be made without having to open the cover.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: free*



steve hilliard said:


> *this is not a bash forum *



i havent see anyone here bashing copper john, 
in this thread?

also, i have butler creek scope lids on two rifles and they are not cheap, but they are about half the price of $25!

to me they look to be almost exactly the same product
and perform the same function


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

The C.U.P was designed to protect the whole pin not just the fiber as we all know that it is very easy to get debris caught in your sight and it is not always detected until you draw up to make the shot. I feel that the .029 fibers that come standard on the Dead Nuts Hunter are extremely durable but it still a fiber and can break just like any other sight that uses fiber optics. The C.U.P helps prevent this from happening by covering up the front side of the pins while you are traveling from one spot to another. As for the cost being higher than rifle scope covers it is due to the fact that there is a higher tooling cost because of the much lower volume we will produce compared to rifle scope covers.



Doug Williams


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

Wish I would have had it last week. Definitely going on the "Got to Have It" list. Now if I can just find the replacement .019 pins for my Dead Nuts sight.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

> also, i have butler creek scope lids on two rifles and they are not cheap, but they are about half the price of $25!



thats cause its about twice the size of a scope bell.

copper john and the crew there dont 'make things just to make money'. their sights and releases are all improved from model year to model year by those of us who are rough on our gear. all the improvements and ideas for the improvements come from those of us who call either al or dougW and say i broke it, but i think this idea would improve it.

this is a company that cares about their gear, and that all the owners of their gear are happy and satisfied. its designed and built to survive maximum coincidental damage. in the years since the deadnuts has been out, im more than certain people have sent ideas and prototypes to them. dougS and ericS have been brainstorming too, to help eliminate a problem the c.u.p. was designed for.

its a worthy design, and well worth the cost to protect the investment i have in my bow. i do not want to lose out on the hunt of a lifetime by something that could have been prevented.

i think its a very fair price.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Copper John Cover*

Steve, Thank you I pride myself on my sense of humor.
They are giving them away? Damn and I just paid $60 for one.
I wasn't BASHING your product I was letting you know that in my opinion $25 is a little high for the cover.
If you feel you would like to bash a few of my archery items, have at it 
Bow Tech Pro 38 duelcam
Carbon Express CX 200 Select
Bodoodle Zapper
Apple Bowpress
Jo Jan Fletcher
Bear Grizzly Recurve
AAE Plasti fletch Elite

ZarkSniper
See above

f1b32optic
Thank you, I didn't think I was bashing either. I guess some people don't take criticisim to well. :rolleyes


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*i apologize*

just reread this thread, i took it wrong so i do apologize.i think copperjohn intentions are good , and you all are right fiber optics will break and we can get debris, im just glad they came up with it.


----------



## drtnmaverick (Dec 9, 2003)

*ok*

for the guys that think the price is a lil steep u continue to break ur pins and replace them and then u will say man i could have bought that cover dor 25.00 dollars could have a saved maybe 10-15 dollars i cant help but some people are so damn ignorant 
its like hey man i engeneered a new sight this is what im selling it for ok mr hunter thats to expansive for ok ill let u have it for 20.00 and it cost me 21.00 to make oops they have to make there money to cover there cost and continue do provide us with freat c/s and long lasting enhoyment of there product u dont like go buy a spot hog or a extreme or maybe a toxonic but u will get no where near the quality these guys put out and u defenitly wont get there d.s fomr anyone esle guranteed


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Here we go*

drtnmaveric, I have never broken a pin on any of the sights I have ever shot. If I start breaking them on the Copper John I just bought I will go To another sight .
Like I said to steve I pride myself on my sense of humor but the fact that you don't even know me and you set there at your computer and call me "damn ignorant" for just giving my opinion says alot about you. 
I hope they sell a million of them but one of them will not be to me. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## tollis[email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*awesome !!!*

Copper John has a reputation of making awesome products .
this one looks awesome too!!! kudos to copper john ...

I WOULD GLADLY PAY $35.00 FOR THIS PRODUCT SO I DON'T HAVE TO BUY $ 6.00 REPLACEMENT FIBERS ... COOL BEANS COPPER JOHN I LOVE YA!!!

BECAUSE I REALLY HUNT NOT JUST WALK THROUGH THE WOOD LIKE OTHER HUNTERS .... I GET DEER BECAUSE I WALK WHERE THEY ARE- AND WHERE THE DEER ARE IT IS ROUGH TERRAIN AND HEAVY BRUSH ... IF YOU HAVEN'T BEEN THEIR YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT A QUALITY SIGHT DOES FOR YA !!!!

Hope your all mad now because I think copper john sights are worth their weight in gold ... I put them through a hell of an abusive test of endurance this year and they came through with flying colors......

C'mon all you NEW YORKERS you know what we hunt in and it is rough terrain I can't believe what I'm reading.....
I'll sell copper john sights all day long just because they are from N.Y. State AND THEY ARE TOP QUALITY... Not the junky rattle trap crap I've seen for sights that I paid top dollar for in the past SO WAKE UP and smell the sight pins ... 

yah! i guess you rattled my cage . 

Later all you sight junkies....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*steve hilliard*

Some people just don't get it In NEW YORK Sorry !!

their I apoligized for him....

And I deal with them everyday I shouldn't be surprised.... 

Let him miss out I'LL KEEP SHOOTING COPPER JOHN EVEN IF MY SIGHTS FALL OFF ... BECAUSE I KNOW QUALITY WHEN I SEE IT ....

THANKS FOR LISTENIN


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ok*



drtnmaverick said:


> *for the guys that think the price is a lil steep u continue to break ur pins and replace them and then u will say man i could have bought that cover dor 25.00 dollars could have a saved maybe 10-15 dollars i cant help but some people are so damn ignorant
> *


that would be me, and you sir are an idiot


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: awesome !!!*



[email protected] said:


> *I WOULD GLADLY PAY $35.00 FOR THIS PRODUCT
> BECAUSE I REALLY HUNT NOT JUST WALK THROUGH THE WOOD LIKE OTHER HUNTERS *


okay, you are the only REAL hunter here...

*insert LARGE rolleyes here*
*insert PFFFT here*
*insert PUHLEEZE here*

$35 dollars?
im sure youll get your chance. the proshops should be selling them for about that much.


----------



## trickou8 (Nov 5, 2003)

How exactly do they attach to the sight? I have to agree with fiberoptic, that seems too expensive. If you lose one of the caps in the woods by the time you buy another one you could almost have bought a whole new sight.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*Been there done that!!!!*

I agree with rock monkey !!!!!

I've spent alot of money on alot of sights just to be disappointed....

Yess !!! it worked  
I knew I wasn't the only real hunter out there.. I purposely abuse my gear because I SELL THE STUFF TO MY FRIENDS n' FAMILY and needed to know if it stands up to the rattles and bumps.... ALL I WAS SAYIN' IS COPPR JOHN SIGHTS CAME THROUGH WITH FLYING COLORS ( TWICE NOW) THATS MY ASSESMENT ... TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT.... WHEN YOU ONLY HAVE 37 DAY OF BOW SEASON TO HUNT IN N.Y.S. 
I tend to want to hunt them not PLAY ARROUND FIXING MY GEAR....

TAKE THIS AS YOU CHOOSE TOP QUALITY GEAR IS PRICELESS...
AS IS COPPER JOHN SIGHTS.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

The only time I have broken a fiber (only a .19 fiber btw) on my CJ, was when I was lowering my bow down in a thick swamp and a stick poked through the pin guard and snapped the fiber. Now I simply take my glove and place it over my sight guard when raising and lowering the bow. Problem solved.


----------



## gungho (Dec 16, 2003)

Why not just replace the fiber in the pin have donit many times and the fiber optics are ditr cheap .02/ft can get many differant colors red,green,orange,blue,violet,yellow

Gung


----------



## Gus (Feb 28, 2003)

Gungho .............Where can we by some Fiber optic for .02/Ft 
Thanks Gus


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

I use 6.00 dollar scope cover from arhery specialtys for my spot hog


----------



## cdn-redneck (Jan 28, 2003)

Is the Copperjohn website updated with 2004 products, or are these the 2003 models


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*4x20*

Doug..

Looks like a great addition to a great sight...

I'll be putting them on all three of my hunting rigs... 

CopperJohn Dead Nuts Pro II's all the way...

BTY... I carry a couple of packs of replacement fibers for my 0.019 pins in my kit... if I break one I just replace it.. You don't even have to remove the pin from the sight....


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

hey steve how about making a 4 and 6x lens to fit inside of the housing now that would be sweet


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*fiber can and will break*

Guys,
This past season was my first season hunting with a bow. I shot my first deer using the CJ sight at 38 yards. I also hunt in the thick stuff and I've broken two fibers on my sight. It sucks. I could not wait so I made my own sight cover for about 5.00 using two canning jar lids, two strips of velcro, and black electrical tape. I wish they had this sight protector at the first of the year, but I'll stick with mine for now. I do like the way it fits on the sight though.

Paul


----------

